# HO layouts for 10x10 room



## Jayr (Sep 28, 2011)

I everyone im looking for some advice on a u shaped layout for a 10x10 room it has no widows or closets .im pretty new to this so all ideas will be appreciated


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jayr said:


> I everyone im looking for some advice on a u shaped layout for a 10x10 room it has no widows or closets .im pretty new to this so all ideas will be appreciated



Check out this site, when your done with that page scroll to the bottom and go back to the main page.

Ton of info for you to look at.

http://www.thortrains.net/4holayx.html


edit,
Welcome to the site......if you need to know feel free to ask here too.
But that site should keep you busy for a little while.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

10 x 10 is not much room, but depends on how you lay it out you could have a really nice layout. I am working in 9 x 9, and I have to still use my shed for storage, and a workshop. I managed to get in some point to point and continous running at the same time. Depending on the layout of the room you may be able to do the same if you desire. Can you post an image of the room's layout?

What are your desires for the layout? point to point or continous running? what era do you like. DC or DCC system? Scale? Let us know so we can assist you in building a nice layout.

Massey


----------



## Jayr (Sep 28, 2011)

*10x10 room*

I have three full walls and the fourth with door no windows or closets ,50 60 era HO scale i would like point to point and continuous running as far as theme or proto im not sure


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Where is the door on the wall that makes a HUGE difference on how the benchwork can be configured.

Massey


----------

